
Port Google Home to rpi3? - megahz
I guess somebody will try to port google home to raspberry pi 3? :P
======
ljquintanilla
I understood it being possible already via the SDK. Very similar to Alexa now.

[https://developers.google.com/actions/](https://developers.google.com/actions/)

~~~
megahz
yeah, so we are not far from that

